# Teaspoons



## StevenA (18 Feb 2008)

Is there anywhere i can buy some sort of measuring tool for dosing dry ferts. For example 1/4 teaspoon etc... I have looked on Aqua Essentials, but couldn't see anything?


----------



## Terry (18 Feb 2008)

Hi,
Amazon sell various measuring spoons.  There is a stainless steel set at Â£5.99.  
Measurements are 1/8, 1/4, 1/2, 3/4, Teaspoon and Tablespoon. I've pasted the link but not too sure if I've done it right.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Professional-St ... 89&sr=8-18


----------



## StevenA (18 Feb 2008)

Fantastic Terry    I never thought to look on Amazon :!:


----------



## Joecoral (18 Feb 2008)

why not try wilko's or somewhere
most places that sell kitchenware sell plastic/metal measuring spoon sets
i have a plastic set i got from wilko that i use to measure dechlor, medication etc, cost less than Â£1 IIRC


----------



## nickyc (18 Feb 2008)

Loads on fleabay too


----------



## johnny70 (18 Feb 2008)

Got mine from a local cook shop for Â£1.99   I didn't even think about using them until I saw them, you would have thought being a chef it was the first thing I would buy after the dry ferts  

JOHNNY


----------

